# Widerrufsfrist und deren Zugang beim Empfänger



## Vitti2 (14 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zum Widerrufsrecht bei Online abgechlossenen Verträgen.

Nehmen wir an, man hat einen Vertrag bei einem Dienst wie z.B. Alphaload abgeschlossen.
Abschlusstag Sonntag 30.04.2006.
Nun hat man doch (unabhängig von einem "Testzeitraum") ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht.
Dieses muss in Textform wahrgenommen werden, also auch per Fax oder Email möglich.
Die Form des Widerrufs darf der Anbieten in seinen Vertragsbedingungen auch nicht einschränken. (Bitte sagt mir wenn ich irgendwie falsch liege)

Nun meine Frage(n):
Wann ist definitiv die letzte Möglichkeit zum Widerruf? Also wann sind die 14 Tage vorbei?
Am Sonntag, den 14.05.06? Oder werden Sonntage nicht gezählt?
Und wann gilt der Widerruf per Mail (abgesendet z.B. Sonntag, 14.05.06) als zugestellt?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Grüße
Vitti


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Widerrufsfrist und deren Zugang beim Empfänger*

Zum einen gilt die Möglichkeit des Widerruf mMn nur dann, wenn der Dienst nicht genutzt wurde. Sonntage zählen freilich als Tage. Beim Widerruf per E-Mail hat man u. U. das Problem des Nachweises.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Widerrufsfrist und deren Zugang beim Empfänger*

Und wie sieht es generell mit einer Anwendung von § 193 BGB auf Widerrufsfristen aus?


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Widerrufsfrist und deren Zugang beim Empfänger*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie sieht es generell mit einer Anwendung von § 193 BGB auf Widerrufsfristen aus?


Er gilt.


----------



## nielk (23 August 2006)

*AW: Widerrufsfrist und deren Zugang beim Empfänger*

Schau Dir ganz genau die AGB der Firma Alphaload an was dort steht. Ob dies rechtmäßig ist, wird sich noch herausstellen
Gruß
nielk


----------



## Perry (12 September 2006)

*AW: Widerrufsfrist und deren Zugang beim Empfänger*

Danke Stalker :-D


----------

